# stiff clutch?



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

My eco's clutch seems like its getting harder to push now. It just started happening. I could feel a binding in there when i first started the car in the morning. Now it feels like its harder to push then when i first bought it. Any ideas?


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Take it to the dealership. The clutch in my ECO has no feel to it what so ever... seems like an arcade game clutch.

There's no reason for it to require more effort than when you purchased it.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> Take it to the dealership. The clutch in my ECO has no feel to it what so ever... seems like an arcade game clutch.
> 
> There's no reason for it to require more effort than when you purchased it.


I agree


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

or if you have weathertech floor mats make sure they haven't moved. My clutch got really stiff one day until I realized my weathertech floor mats slid up and were the cause!!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> The clutch in my ECO has no feel to it what so ever... seems like an arcade game clutch.


LOL, mine too. This is the lightest clutch I've ever experienced.


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree, exceptionally light clutch. If it has changed from when you bought it, I would definitely take it in. It could be a number of things.


----------

